# My first stab at almonds, confidence to try courtesy of SMF! Thanks!!!



## adsway01 (Jul 29, 2014)

image.jpg



__ adsway01
__ Jul 29, 2014





My 28 year old son said these were the best thing he has ever eaten!

Dampened 3 lbs of raw almonds with spicy Thai pepper/ garlic infused olive oil via a mister sprayer.  A couple of generous squirts of Scirracha, some Melissa's Hatch chili salsa, dry mustard, cayenne, New Mexico chili, chipotle chili, California chili, granulated onion powder, granulated garlic powder, smoked paprika, fresh ground black pepper, dried oregano, and some kosher salt. This made a lite paste which adhered to the nuts nicely. I let them sit for an hour before putting them in my preheated masterbuilt 30 dual fuel which I converted to Natural gas. 

I smoked these very low 115 to 135 for about 4 hrs over mesquite, hickory, apple, and cherry in a veggie BBQ basket, which enabled the smoke to fully permeate. I had water in my pan the entire smoke. 

My son was right! These were great!!! Believe it or not they were not too hot. Just the right heat, crunch, smoke and tasty roasted almonds. OMG Next time I have to make 6 lbs 

:sausage:   :yahoo:  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 30, 2014)

Great post!  I haven't tried nuts yet but you made it seem easy!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## adsway01 (Jul 30, 2014)

It was fairly easy. At one point the smoker got a bit hotter and small group of nuts started to scorch. I picked these out (of course I had to eat them) and stirred the remaining nuts. BTW: I did stir the nuts periodically which seemed to keep them from sticking together and allowed the smoke to get all through the basket. Mmm smokey goodness! Glad my post encouraged you. Give em a try!


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 30, 2014)

Trust me, I will.  We're in Sacramento, the headquarters of Blue Diamond almonds.  My wife buys them for gifts.  I think she's on a first name basis with the folks down there.

Good to know about the stirring.  I do have one of those vegetable baskets too you mentioned.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sounds tasty always looking for different seasonings for smoking nuts!


----------



## royjulius (Aug 5, 2014)

Great post! I'm gonna try this. I eat almonds all the time, may as well start preparing them to my own tastes. Thanks for this!


----------

